

Microsoft announces $39.99 Windows 8 Pro upgrade offer for most Windows users - luiperd
http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/02/microsoft-announces-39-99-windows-8-pro-upgrade-offer-for-most/

======
mikeevans
Wow, Microsoft is surprising me more and more lately.

